# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Cheapest Red stripe

## lacdeloo

So I know the price of Stripe in Negril and where to get it, how about old Mo Bay? Anyone have any ideas and again where are the Happy Hours. thanks Lacdeloo

----------

